# diavolo in zavorra



## Boursicoton

Bonsoir à tous,
 J'ai trouvé une expresssion très imagée mais que je ne parviens pas à traduire en 'bon français,; il s'agit de l'expression dans la phrase suivante, à titre d'exemple :
 Chi sarebbe questo *diavolo in zavorra *che ti ha rubato il cuore?...
Sachant qu'il s'agit d'un homme qui a cette femme dans la peau.
Merci
J'ajoute une autre explication trouvée mais toujours pas la signification en français :.. con il termine "diavolo in zavorra" venivano chiamate le mogli di commandanti e armatori o anche le semplici passeggere.
Qui peut m'aider?


----------



## Necsus

Ici on parle de cette expression: http://modellistinavali.forumattivo.com/t146-il-diavolo-in-zavorra-vita-a-bordo-marina-francese.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, j'avais aussi trouvé, mais il est impossible de remonter à l'origine .
Je proposerais "le diable à bord", comme je n'imagine pas que 'zavorra' ait été 'lest' dans l'expression française à laquelle il est fait allusion.

PS Je suppose que la forme italienne 'diavolo in zavorra' est un jeu de mots sur 'diavolo in persona'...


----------



## Necsus

'Le lest du diable'? (CLIC; CLIC)


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> 'Le lest du diable'? (CLIC; CLIC)




Nemo è profeta in patria...
Bravissimo, Necsus!


----------



## Boursicoton

Ciao,
Merci pour vos suggestions... le lest du diable semble parfait pour traduire le "risque "supposé des femmes à bord des navires.
Mais j'ai trouvé une autre expression utilisant le terme zavorra soit ..." Capo, non è conveniente tornare con la *nave in zavorra*... que je traduit par "sans chargement" pour signifier que le bateau étant déchargé il n'est pas question de retourner *à vide *ou *sans chargement*.
Merci encore


----------



## Necsus

Vois ICI: "_vaisseau en lest_ ou _sur son lest_". Et ICI: "Dicesi anche di _nave in zavorra_ quando questa naviga senza carico a bordo".


----------

